# User Map



## DomLangowski

Just to let you all know we have created a user map via google, it can be found by clicking the "User Map" link at the top of the board or by Clicking Here

If anyone has any problems using this please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Rhasputin

How do we get added?


----------



## Bella

I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## evansrabbitranch

You have to click edit. Then it lets you add a marker. I just put mine on


----------



## zoocrewmice

Ack! I hit edit, and typed something in, though it never asked me what location to put the marker at so I think I have failed spectacularily. :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski

If you click edit and the the little place marker symbol will appear on the top left of the map, it looks like this


----------



## Bella

Woohoo! Thanks guys - I guess I wasn't signed into my account when i tried to view it last time, hence why it looked so funny.


----------



## Rhasputin

Do you think we could extend this to people who aren't on the forum?
And people could post their websites on there, and it would be more of an over all breeder map?


----------



## evansrabbitranch

I think its a good idea. Would be glad to tweet and facebook the link, esp if feeder breeders are ok to be added.


----------



## Kallan

The map link appears to have disappeared from the FAQ / Members / Search / User Control Panel bar?


----------



## DomLangowski

Yea sorry its due to some work ongoing to prevent the dis connection errors we are getting, will have it re added shortly, you can still access the map by using the link at the top of this topic.


----------



## Laigaie

Added m'self, and checking in to see if whatever work was being done on the map is still in progress, or completed.


----------



## Gill

I wanted to add my location to the map, but "edit" doesn't appear, so I can't!


----------



## Frizzle

*Bump

I love this map, just bumping it so our newer breeders can see it and/or add themselves in.


----------



## Gill

I STILL can't add myself to the map!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DomLangowski

Gill said:


> I STILL can't add myself to the map!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


why not?


----------



## moustress

Gill: I had forgotten that I wasn't ever able to add myself to this thing. I went to the first post from Dom, clicked on the 
'Click here' which is in blue, and I got the Google page. That didn't happen when I tried it before. the directions of that page are a bit opaque, but I got myself on there, finally!


----------



## thewesterngate

I love this map! It needs more people.


----------



## Cordane

My little icon thing is a bit lonely, not to lonely because it has Mojos icon pretty close by but still. We need more in that area 

What do you know, there is another one. Anubis. I'm not lonely!


----------



## Gill

Dom, I can see the map, but no "Edit" anywhere


----------



## jammin32

I noticed that but if you sign in to Google you will notice it appears


----------



## medwaymice

I cannot see the edit button anywhere either!


----------



## jammin32

You have to sign into google, then on the left hand side in blue you will see an edit button, without signing into google you wont see anything.


----------



## mousefan

Really handy tool


----------

